# Garmin 420S SD card slot, How do I transfer numbers from computer to the unit?



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

I just got the garmin 420s and it has a SD card slot. Is there a program i have to buy to input GPS numbers at home on a SD card that I can insert into the Garmin. I have never done this before and I have tried finding the answer on my own and still have no idea. Please dont burn me for this maybe a dumb question to some of yall! haha Thanks!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

MapSource. It's Garmin's waypoint management software. It will allow you to transfer waypoints to/from the SD card.



When you power the unit, you'll have to merge or replace the waypoints on the unit with those on the card.



I am a firm believer in backing up your data, REGULARLY. I'm a loyal Garmin customer because of their service and repair for the money. There are better units, but not for that price range. They have fixed rate repair/replacement. BUT, they do not guarantee being able to recover your waypoints. I'm a waypoint loss victim. ONCE. Now, I backup my backups....



Good luck.


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

So its a $300 dollar program!!!! http://www8.garmin.com/cartography/g2vision/region.jsp?RegionPK=25514 

Is this right???? Holy smokes!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Believe it's free99:



http://download.cnet.com



http://www8.garmin.com



What you were looking at is Garmin's BlueChart maps. They update those periodically and if you want aerials, tide charts, etc... you can spend as much as you want!!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

The process is easy with mapsource, but I think mapsource is being discontinued and replaced with another program.

I think garmin announced they will no longer support mapsource in the future

(kinda like microsoft no longer supports windows 98)

If you decide to get mapsource

First thing you need to do is format your SD card by inserting the blank card into your unit while the unit is turned off.

Then turn the unit on and it will format the SD card to your unit

Then take the SD card back to your PC and insert it with a card reader

trannsfer the waypoints from the software to the SD card using the send to device button and then selecting waypoints, other choices are trips, tracks and maps all selected by clicking the selection box

when the info is transfered to the sd card, put it into the card slot with the unit turned on

you should get a prompt screen showing "manage card" then hit select, highlight your choice

"merge waypoints" then hit select again and it will add the new waypoints to the unit

if you choose replace waypoints, depending on what info you transfered to the card you may delete some waypoints from the unit. So, selecting merge waypoints is important

The SD card slot is also used for Garmin updates and there have been some really good updates by Garmin

and don't be afraid to call them or email for tech help, They will help you out !



I paid $99.00 for mapsource


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Hey thanks got it! Found a program called garmin homeport! 29 bucks!


----------

